# Pompano Season



## tbstimber12 (Nov 28, 2008)

With all this rain, especially on the weekends :banghead, I'm afraid that I might miss out on some pompano action. How much longer do I have left? Is it going to be heating up soon? Thanks in advance


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

should be good thru end of may and then slow down a bit.....


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

We will be down in Perdido the 2nd week of June. I surf fished the last couple of years off of your advice and am now officially hooked. Never seen a pomp, but understand there is nothing better to eat. Any chance that slow down end of May could extend to include a couple in June? Also, not to hijack the entire thread, but where to you tend to find the pomps, about the same as other fish around the sand bars (outflows, troughs, whatever else?) Thanks


----------

